# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Reagimet tuaja mbi demostratat e opozites shqiptare

## Brari

Bllokqenëria do shpertheje revolucionin dhe qarte e ka deklaruar  me goj-haletë e Edvin Rames e bandes se tij te tartabiqve se do sulmojne Institucionet kryesore te Shtetit me te gjitha mjetet.
Mjetet e tyre i njohim qe nga dyzet e dishi e gjer me 97-te.. pra vrasje djegje shkatrrime.. te llojit vrasje pas shpine si ne dyzet e dy.. pushkatime si ne 50 vitet e tyre.. masakra si ne kufijte e telave me gjemba mbi vajza e djem qe kerkonin lirine.. terheqje zvarr me zinxhira si ne Shkoder e sarande ne vitet e tyre me te "bukura" kur benin kerdine .. qaf muzine kufoma te shkrumbuara e tanke rrugve te beratit.. perdhunime e barbari causheri si ne vlore skele 97 te.. bomba ne vefa e atentate orik shytse.. e tym e zjarr gjolek malse.. e loj futboll me koka njerzish alla arto  dadse e dondollakshe..
Sapo filluan te ngratet Shqiptare te shijojne Levizjen e lire qe keta dobicet e bllokut e kishin te shijuar qe 70 vjet me pare per vehte e kucerine e tire.
Kuptohet do vije puna tek mbyllja e areroporteve e lenija e Shqiperise nen kerbacin e hanxharet e hu-zjarret e hordhive polpotiste te Ed Rucve e Altin arapve e dondodollak dabullve.
Dhe do kemi nje tragjedi te pa pare.
Bejuni thirrje njerzve tuaj ne Shqiperi te mos i binden urdherave te Mafies khmer rruzhe ne Seli Roze. Te mos u dalin atje ku do i thone keta kelysh vrasesish e vrasesa vete.
Ndryshe do ta vuajn tmerresisht e do ta paguajn me koka e jet njerzish aventuren e Mafiozit Edvin Ruc.
Eshte me e mire nje Shqiperi e qete ku vlon Puna e shkolla se sa nje katrahure me kallash e mitraloze me zjarre e bubullima barbaresh.
Mos e hani kte kokerr "Ulliri".
Edvini i ka ne Kontot e Bankave te Botes meleonat euro pa fund. Prandaj nuk i prishet gjiza se do ju shkrumbohen juve mamate e femijet e ajo pak bereqet qe kini vene.

Ja dhe pak ri-kujtese e pastaj zgidheni vete..





mos e digjni vendin tuaj per  hallatet e ed rucit ..
mos shkoni 200 vjet prapa..

lerini si m.uti ne shi kanibalet..

mos ju beni mish per top..

..


.


..

----------


## juanito02

Shko pra dhe ti vuri zjarrin ndonje hipoteke, gjykate, zyra shteti etj sic bete ne 97.
Se paku athere qeshe atje dhe i kam pare me syte e mi zaberhanet zjarrvenes te Berishes.
Se mos keni ndyshuar per kaq vjet?
Barbare qete e barbare jeni.

----------


## Antimafia

*Sipas burimeve te sigurta nga shtabi organizues i demostrates se 21 Janarit, një demostrues i thjeshtë do të qëllohet me armë zjarri.
Pas vdekjes së tij të menjëhershme, faji do i vihet snajperve të policisë, që janë në ruajtje të personave dhe objekteve të rëndësisë së veçante.

Ky do jetë edhe momenti i nisjes së sulmit me armë zjarri dhe shishe me " Molotov-Koktej" ndaj shtetit.*

*Ai qe dëshiron të jetë dëshmori i parë i pushtetit RAMA, te paraqitet ne shesh me date 21.01.2011 ora 14:00, se ndoshta ka fat dhe i realizohet dëshira.*



.

----------


## Kosovelli

*Pasneser..me 21 Janar..* 

brari
 me kete date do ti trgohet vendi edhe komunistit te Kosoves isa mustafes, pikrishte ne ora 12:00

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Dilni, dilni,protestoni:Per hapjen e kutive te votave......Se mos boj gabim nanjoni,e na protesto per ngritjen e çmimeve!
Shqiperia po perparon.

----------


## juanito02

Nje gje eshte e sigurte berisha di ike nga syte kembet se ska rruge tjeter.
Ska me qeveri te pajtimit(shkaterrimit) kombetar si ne 97.

----------


## Noellag

> Strategjia e Opozites Edi Rames {droga} eshte rrezimi i pushtetit me dhune nga humbja me vote.  Video pergjimi ishte strategjia e tyre per te frymezuar popullin me thirrje te rrrezojne qeverine ne rruge. Nuk eshte rastesi qe deputetet socialist veteshkaktuan tension ne parlament,  manifestuan sjelljen e dhunes sikur donin ta shqyenin kryeministrin, si strategji me psikologjine e tensionit, nxitjen e tyre per tension te njerezit qe do vijne ne demostrate. Kto jane pjese strategjike te Edi Rames, psikologjia e atij qe ka humbur me vote. Historia ka treguar se dhuna merr denimin e merituar, ate te denimit me vote. Per kete ka nje shprehja te Berishes "Erdhet ne pushtet me dhune, ju largova me vote"     Ne 97  PS e moren pushtetin me dhune , ne 2005 u larguan me vote ,dhe me 2009 mbeten perseri ne Opozite. Kjo eshte pergjigja e votes qe kane marre , pergjigja e popullit.  E vetmja shprese e Edi Rames eshte dhuna dhe kaosi , rrezimi i qeverise me dhune si ne 97 .
> 
> Metodat e tyre te dhunes jane te destinuar te deshtojne .


Noellag...

----------


## juanito02

Mos kini merak se skenari do jete pa dhimbje.
Ne rremuje te demostratave do dale Iliri dhe do beje daljen nga koalicioni e do thote qe shpetova vendin nga katastrofa e per kete do laje gjith ato procese qe ka te hapura.
Iken dhe maxhoranca dhe vendi kalon ne ngjedhje te parakohshme.
Saliu ka vajtur te Berluskoni sot per te shpetuar koken.

----------


## SKRAPARI

sa 21-sha do kalojne...
kan ndryshuar gjerat, ligji eshte forcuar, njerezit i jane shtruar punes
edi rama s`ka pune tjeter vec protestave per anarshi
perseri nuk do behet nami se do dalin 200 veta ne shesh

----------


## landi45

kot e ka rama......

shqipetaret jane popull frikacak,,,,ndaj e meritojne ti vjedhin ti rrjepin qeverite sa te kene mundesi

----------


## kleadoni

> kot e ka rama......
> 
> shqipetaret jane popull frikacak,,,,ndaj e meritojne ti vjedhin ti rrjepin qeverite sa te kene mundesi


Ja do dalin neser te bejne cik rremuje dhe aq. Te ishte aq e lehte do e kishin hedhur poshte qeverine edhe me grevat...

----------


## Albo

Lereni opoziten te protestoje ne rruge, eshte politika e vetme qe di te beje. Protestat ne rruge dhe shantazhet mediatike, jane menyra se si Edvin Rama di te beje politike. Dhe te dyja jane ngritur mbi premisen qe Rama dhe te tijet kane se "populli shqiptar eshte nje turme qe ne mund ta terheqim prej hunde sa here qe te duam". Nuk e kuptojne, qe ndryshimi me i madh ne politiken shqiptare ne keto 20 vjet eshte pikerisht, emancipimi i elektoratit shqiptar me kulturen demokratike.

Kur Rama e cdo politikan u kerkon shqiptareve te protestojne ne rruge, apo tu japin voten ne zgjedhje, pergjigjia nuk eshte me ajo e disa viteve me pare: "Patjeter", pergjigjia qe degjojne tani eshte:

"Cfare ke bere ti per te rritur mireqenien e familjes sime?"

Sa here qe opozita del ne rruge, si ne vend si jashte vendit, perforcohet irevelanca politike e opozites. Shqiperia po qeveriset e ecen perpara edhe pa opoziten.

Albo

----------


## xhori

> Bllokqenëria do shpertheje revolucionin dhe qarte e ka deklaruar  me goj-haletë e Edvin Rames e bandes se tij te tartabiqve se do sulmojne Institucionet kryesore te Shtetit me te gjitha mjetet.
> Mjetet e tyre i njohim qe nga dyzet e dishi e gjer me 97-te.. pra vrasje djegje shkatrrime.. te llojit vrasje pas shpine si ne dyzet e dy.. pushkatime si ne 50 vitet e tyre.. masakra si ne kufijte e telave me gjemba mbi vajza e djem qe kerkonin lirine.. terheqje zvarr me zinxhira si ne Shkoder e sarande ne vitet e tyre me te "bukura" kur benin kerdine .. qaf muzine kufoma te shkrumbuara e tanke rrugve te beratit.. perdhunime e barbari causheri si ne vlore skele 97 te.. bomba ne vefa e atentate orik shytse.. e tym e zjarr gjolek malse.. e loj futboll me koka njerzish alla arto  dadse e dondollakshe..
> Sapo filluan te ngratet Shqiptare te shijojne Levizjen e lire qe keta dobicet e bllokut e kishin te shijuar qe 70 vjet me pare per vehte e kucerine e tire.
> Kuptohet do vije puna tek mbyllja e areroporteve e lenija e Shqiperise nen kerbacin e hanxharet e hu-zjarret e hordhive polpotiste te Ed Rucve e Altin arapve e dondodollak dabullve.
> Dhe do kemi nje tragjedi te pa pare.
> Bejuni thirrje njerzve tuaj ne Shqiperi te mos i binden urdherave te Mafies khmer rruzhe ne Seli Roze. Te mos u dalin atje ku do i thone keta kelysh vrasesish e vrasesa vete.
> Ndryshe do ta vuajn tmerresisht e do ta paguajn me koka e jet njerzish aventuren e Mafiozit Edvin Ruc.
> Eshte me e mire nje Shqiperi e qete ku vlon Puna e shkolla se sa nje katrahure me kallash e mitraloze me zjarre e bubullima barbaresh.
> Mos e hani kte kokerr "Ulliri".
> ...


te paska zen frika o  braro, mos ki frik se nuk  ka per te ndodh asgje populli i ka ul pantallonat me koh per keta politikanet tane,  i vjen mir popullit   qe mos tia heqin se i mban ngroht.
 o braro na sill ndnje video te edit e shokeve te tij qe tregon qe  jane te korruptuar, se llafe populli ka plot ashtu si  ka edhe per salen. duam  fakte ne.   le te jete edhe e ''manipuluar''

----------


## drenicaku

Berisha besoi sa ka marr mesim nga 97,me asnje qmim nuk duhet te i dorzoi pushtetin ketyre kuqaloshave,jan mesu me kallashe me marr pushtetin,e gjith kosova eshte pas berishes vetem nje sinjal mjafton te vijm e ti hudhim ne deti edvinin me bagetin e tj he fara ju humbt po far e flliqur ishit kan

----------


## Brari

xhor..

ne se nuku do ishit  300% te sigurte ju sojet ruciste qe perbeni hordhine qe ka nickun PS qe edvinua eshte qen e bir qeni e legen e rrugac e hajdut e kriminel e mafioz e trafikant ikonash e shkelmus vajzash e vrases babai e kopil i bllokut.. ju nuku e kishit pranuar as ne parti e jo me ta mbanit krietar..

pra ju e doni sepse mir e dini se cfar qelbaniku eshte ai..

e me kerkon mua video ti..

nje qe hyn nat e dit ne seli roz me tha vete.. se kujtoj nga e folura qe i bera se isha lab caushist..pra besnik i ps-se.. se bosi jon o babam tha ka ne bankat e zvicres 92 meleon euro tha..
je i sigurte mo i thash mo ja mbyt kot a derzi..
uë tha.. nuku me beson muan ti tha qe rri nat e dit me dade rucet tha..
vetem rudines tha i ka shkaktuar 17 fraktura tha ne nofull..
po i dini ju keto e prap e doni thashe..
uë tha..po eshte i joni tha..

kuptove mo xhor..

oj do video.. ki..

ju ini video vete mo..sejcili nga ju..

..

----------


## Drenica 97

Berisha e ka tepru,u zu meta tu vjedh e berisha shan opoziten,ai duhej ta shkarkonte meten e jo te tregoi prralla per montime e spiunime,tani eshte rrezik qe ne Shqiperi te ndodhe revolucioni i lojit tunizian.
Uroi qe te mos pesoin qytetaret,e policet....e politikanet le ti haje dreqi........

----------


## xhori

o braro.  e di si me tha njeri mua qe    ti je nga ata  qe i kan ul pantallonat  dhe je dakort  qe te bejne cte duan me tu.  un i thash ke prova per kete  qe thua se nuk besoj qe brari te jet i tille, po  ore me tha  gjith tiranasit  flasin per kete gje.   bravo ne vend te thuash  i lumt atij qe  jep prova  per korrupsionin  i del ne mbrojtje, shum legen je qe degjon llafet e te tjereve

----------


## morrison

Si gjithmon dynden antishqiptaret ne kte forum duke propaganduar qe njerzit te mos marrin pjese ne kte demostrat, por ta ler te qete qeverin te fler mbi krimin duke shfrytezuar popullin shqiptar duke  e rrjepur e duke i pire gjakun. Antishqiptaret bejne thirrje "mos dilni ne demostrate per te drejtat tuaja", por ulni koken dhe duroni shitjen e tokave shqiptare nga spiuni serb "Sali Berisha", duroni Fazllic e Janullatos ta perdhosin atdheun tuaj, duroni "Ilir Meten" qe ben Pazare me serbin ne kurriz te popullit shqiptar. Mos i dilni o popull thon se duam akoma qe ta shkatrojme Shqiperin deri ne ate pike sa te mos keni me fuqi te ngrini krye. Mos dilni o popull derisa t'ju shuajm komplet si komb, derisa t'ju kemi konvertuar ne grek e serb. 

Populli Shqiptar duhet ta tregoj perseri vendosmerin e tij per Liri dhe Demokraci duke e shporrur Punistin antishqiptar Berisha njehere e pergjithmon. Populli shqiptar duhet te ngrihet qe te fitoj dinjitetin e tij nga vota e vjedhur. Populli shqiptar duhet te ngrihet per te demostruar kundra politikave ekonomike qe gjakpiresi Sali Rame Berisha u imponon atyre duke ngritur taksat gjithmon e me shume. Populli shqiptar duhet te ngrihet per te demostruar kundra vjedhjes se prones publike nga ish komunsti brekgrisur Sali Berisha dhe klani i tij mafioz anti-shqiptar me fazllic e Janullatos bashke. Populli shqiptar duhet te ngrihet per veten e tij dhe jo per opoziten. Duhet te ngrihet qe ta marri vesh dhe opozita qe populli shqiptar nuk duron padrejtesira dhe te behen pazare ne kurriz te tij, qe nuk duron ti shitet atdheu grekut e serbit, qe eshte krenar dhe i ndershem dhe se e meriton qe te qeveriset me respekt dhe devotshmeri, e meriton sepse eshte shume tolerant duke pritur qe dit me te mira do vijne, e meriton se eshte popull i vuajtur, e meriton se eshte i rrethuar nga armiq te cilet ne cdo moment thurrin plane ogurzeza per Shqiperine.

Ngrehu o popull se Shqiperia eshte e jotja, nuk eshte as e Berishes e as e Metes, as e Nanos dhe as e Rames, as e Fazllic e as e Janullatos. Ngrehu o popull per vatanin tend se kusaret dhe armiqt e tu jane ulur kembkryq ne vatren tende dhe po pine per shendetin e Serbit dhe te grekut.

Ngrehu o popull i historise dhe i sakrifices se boll ke vuajtur, ngrihu o popull, ngrihu... *koha eshte e maskarenjve, por Atdheu i shqiptareve*

----------


## Noellag

> Si gjithmon dynden antishqiptaret ne kte forum duke propaganduar qe njerzit te mos marrin pjese ne kte demostrat, por ta ler te qete qeverin te fler mbi krimin duke shfrytezuar popullin shqiptar duke  e rrjepur e duke i pire gjakun. Antishqiptaret bejne thirrje "mos dilni ne demostrate per te drejtat tuaja", por ulni koken dhe duroni shitjen e tokave shqiptare nga spiuni serb "Sali Berisha", duroni Fazllic e Janullatos ta perdhosin atdheun tuaj, duroni "Ilir Meten" qe ben Pazare me serbin ne kurriz te popullit shqiptar. Mos i dilni o popull thon se duam akoma qe ta shkatrojme Shqiperin deri ne ate pike sa te mos keni me fuqi te ngrini krye. Mos dilni o popull derisa t'ju shuajm komplet si komb, derisa t'ju kemi konvertuar ne grek e serb. 
> 
> Populli Shqiptar duhet ta tregoj perseri vendosmerin e tij per Liri dhe Demokraci duke e shporrur Punistin antishqiptar Berisha njehere e pergjithmon. Populli shqiptar duhet te ngrihet qe te fitoj dinjitetin e tij nga vota e vjedhur. Populli shqiptar duhet te ngrihet per te demostruar kundra politikave ekonomike qe gjakpiresi Sali Rame Berisha u imponon atyre duke ngritur taksat gjithmon e me shume. Populli shqiptar duhet te ngrihet per te demostruar kundra vjedhjes se prones publike nga ish komunsti brekgrisur Sali Berisha dhe klani i tij mafioz anti-shqiptar me fazllic e Janullatos bashke. Populli shqiptar duhet te ngrihet per veten e tij dhe jo per opoziten. Duhet te ngrihet qe ta marri vesh dhe opozita qe populli shqiptar nuk duron padrejtesira dhe te behen pazare ne kurriz te tij, qe nuk duron ti shitet atdheu grekut e serbit, qe eshte krenar dhe i ndershem dhe se e meriton qe te qeveriset me respekt dhe devotshmeri, e meriton sepse eshte shume tolerant duke pritur qe dit me te mira do vijne, e meriton se eshte popull i vuajtur, e meriton se eshte i rrethuar nga armiq te cilet ne cdo moment thurrin plane ogurzeza per Shqiperine.
> 
> Ngrehu o popull se Shqiperia eshte e jotja, nuk eshte as e Berishes e as e Metes, as e Nanos dhe as e Rames, as e Fazllic e as e Janullatos. Ngrehu o popull per vatanin tend se kusaret dhe armiqt e tu jane ulur kembkryq ne vatren tende dhe po pine per shendetin e Serbit dhe te grekut.
> 
> Ngrehu o popull i historise dhe i sakrifices se boll ke vuajtur, ngrihu o popull, ngrihu... *koha eshte e maskarenjve, por Atdheu i shqiptareve*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToeEb...layer_embedded


Propaganda juaj eshte propagranda e dhunes, jeni kunder demokracise, kunder lirise, kunder votes. Ju nuk kerkoni te drejtat tuaja ne demostrate , ju kerkoni pushtetin tuaj ne rruge . Nuk eshte qeveria ajo qe eshte lidhur me krimin por grupet mafioze qe kerkojne ta rrezojne qeverine me dhune .


*Antishqiptar jeni ju qe nga humbja me vote, doni pushtet me dhune*

*Antishqiptar jeni ju qe beni thirrje per dhune ne 2011  ta ktheni vendin mbrapsht ne 97 * 

*Antishqiptar jeni ju qe per 2 vjet kerkoni destabilizim ,protesta, bojkot, kunder interesat e vendit*

*Antishqiptar jeni ju qe nga liberalizimi i vizave u perpoqet ta izoloni vendin me prostesta* 

*Antishqiptar jeni ju qe bllokuat vendin  si kandidat ne bashkimin Europian nga kriza juaj psikologjike*

*Antishqiptar jeni ju qe mendoni per interesat partiake te baronit mafioz qe pi droge kunder interesat e vendit*

*Antishqiptar jeni ju se klanet mafioze ju paguajne per te bere rremuje si 97*

*Ju klyshat e Edi Rames  mos tentoni  ta coni vendin ne gjendje dhune se do e personi keq . Historia ndryshon, kohet ndryshojne , kete here do jeni ju qe do ndeshkoheni jo populli*

----------


## juanito02

> Si gjithmon dynden antishqiptaret ne kte forum duke propaganduar qe njerzit te mos marrin pjese ne kte demostrat, por ta ler te qete qeverin te fler mbi krimin duke shfrytezuar popullin shqiptar duke  e rrjepur e duke i pire gjakun. Antishqiptaret bejne thirrje "mos dilni ne demostrate per te drejtat tuaja", por ulni koken dhe duroni shitjen e tokave shqiptare nga spiuni serb "Sali Berisha", duroni Fazllic e Janullatos ta perdhosin atdheun tuaj, duroni "Ilir Meten" qe ben Pazare me serbin ne kurriz te popullit shqiptar. Mos i dilni o popull thon se duam akoma qe ta shkatrojme Shqiperin deri ne ate pike sa te mos keni me fuqi te ngrini krye. Mos dilni o popull derisa t'ju shuajm komplet si komb, derisa t'ju kemi konvertuar ne grek e serb. 
> 
> Populli Shqiptar duhet ta tregoj perseri vendosmerin e tij per Liri dhe Demokraci duke e shporrur Punistin antishqiptar Berisha njehere e pergjithmon. Populli shqiptar duhet te ngrihet qe te fitoj dinjitetin e tij nga vota e vjedhur. Populli shqiptar duhet te ngrihet per te demostruar kundra politikave ekonomike qe gjakpiresi Sali Rame Berisha u imponon atyre duke ngritur taksat gjithmon e me shume. Populli shqiptar duhet te ngrihet per te demostruar kundra vjedhjes se prones publike nga ish komunsti brekgrisur Sali Berisha dhe klani i tij mafioz anti-shqiptar me fazllic e Janullatos bashke. Populli shqiptar duhet te ngrihet per veten e tij dhe jo per opoziten. Duhet te ngrihet qe ta marri vesh dhe opozita qe populli shqiptar nuk duron padrejtesira dhe te behen pazare ne kurriz te tij, qe nuk duron ti shitet atdheu grekut e serbit, qe eshte krenar dhe i ndershem dhe se e meriton qe te qeveriset me respekt dhe devotshmeri, e meriton sepse eshte shume tolerant duke pritur qe dit me te mira do vijne, e meriton se eshte popull i vuajtur, e meriton se eshte i rrethuar nga armiq te cilet ne cdo moment thurrin plane ogurzeza per Shqiperine.
> 
> Ngrehu o popull se Shqiperia eshte e jotja, nuk eshte as e Berishes e as e Metes, as e Nanos dhe as e Rames, as e Fazllic e as e Janullatos. Ngrehu o popull per vatanin tend se kusaret dhe armiqt e tu jane ulur kembkryq ne vatren tende dhe po pine per shendetin e Serbit dhe te grekut.
> 
> Ngrehu o popull i historise dhe i sakrifices se boll ke vuajtur, ngrihu o popull, ngrihu... *koha eshte e maskarenjve, por Atdheu i shqiptareve*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToeEb...layer_embedded


Ke fol si burrat o njeri.
Sduhet tja leme Shqiperine kokpalareve e shanlepiresve.
Se kokpalaret i ka mesuar bllokqeni Sali qe gjithe kete levizje kunder autokracise tja perveshin luftes personale te Ramen per pushtet.
Po jam i bindur qe edhe ty dhe mua dhe shume te tjereve na dhimbset vendi jone e aspak politikanet.

----------

